# FAU we installed in attic



## pcplumber (Mar 11, 2009)

This was a conversion from a floor furnace to an FAU in an attic. I was impressed with how my employees hung the furnace rather than placing in on the ceiling rafters, how straight and neat my employees made the ducts, we also installed the electric with EMT and a pull-down ladder.

We used Rheem furnaces for about 30 years and had many problems with every furnace. We had to remove and replace many Rheem furnaces because the circuit boards kept burning out, they vibrated too much, and the velocity of the air flow was too high. We started installing Ducane furnaces about 5 years ago, installed about 200 of them and have never put a screwdrive on one, yet.


----------



## protech (Mar 23, 2009)

How many tons is that unit?


----------



## pcplumber (Mar 11, 2009)

*2-1/2 ton I think?*

The Ducanes we are putting in are 2-1/2 ton without air and 4 ton with air.


----------



## hector (Jun 6, 2009)

nice looking job.. We would have to install a pan under the entire unit with float switch/ drain incase condensate drain were to stop up


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

Same here in MI cant install Hvac units in attics w/o drain pan! But it looks like a good install job!


----------



## munshin (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, It looks good and clean.... Nice job....We also need a drain pan under such installation out here as well. Like the duct wrap job, not sloppy. Pride in work. munshin


----------



## JamesKarnes (Jun 17, 2009)

*Fittings*

Have you tried the DuraTite Quick Connect Start Collars? www.DuraTite.com


----------



## coolmen (Jun 4, 2009)

Without the drain pan and pipeing, safty switch. this is not complete and accident waiting to happen.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

The duct work is ok, not a big fan of all that flex. Is the furnace plugged into an outlet for the power connection? In an attic or not the gas line should have a drip leg in it. Inspectors in my area frown on mixing galvanized fittings with black pipe as well. The flex is long and looks a little DIY also to me. As for the condensate pan, I don't see a coil so why would he need a pan? Is it correct to assume there is half as much return as supply?


----------



## josephsiaq (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like a neat job, I'm not sure what state this is in but the bubble wrap doesn't offer much insulation value. In MA, we would have to use R-8 insulation. To the person who pointed out that there is no drip leg- a drip leg should never be installed in a location that could freeze. I do agree that it doesn't look like a lot of return. "You can only push out what you can pull in"


----------



## Mvac83 (Aug 12, 2014)

But theres no evap coil??


----------



## Vin Lashon (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like straight heat to me. No drain pan required.

Whoops...very old thread. I clicked on the link in today's email...


----------



## Alisa (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice worked, I agree and also recommend ceiling rafters units.


----------

